# Is my donkey pregnant?



## jenjenjlm (2 d ago)

We rescued her about a year ago. She was previously with a bunch of jacks. What do you all think? We’ve suspected she might be pregnant for a while, but her vulva has recently swelled, which makes me wonder even more.


----------



## HorseAndHoof (5 d ago)

I think it looks like a 50/50 chance to me, but even more so since she was with a bunch of jacks. Any chance you can get a vet to come see her, or maybe just text your vet with some pictures?


----------



## APHAGal (11 d ago)

Definitely get a vet to examine her. Looks pretty likely.


----------



## jenjenjlm (2 d ago)

HorseAndHoof said:


> I think it looks like a 50/50 chance to me, but even more so since she was with a bunch of jacks. Any chance you can get a vet to come see her, or maybe just text your vet with some pictures?


We can get a vet out… we we’re trying to avoid the cost if it wasn’t absolutely necessary. Maybe we need to make the call. Thanks for the response!


----------



## jenjenjlm (2 d ago)

APHAGal said:


> Definitely get a vet to examine her. Looks pretty likely.


Thanks for responding! Looks like we will need to do that.


----------



## APHAGal (11 d ago)

Here are some things to look for. #7,8, and 9 are signs that foaling is coming soon. 
1. Vulva Swelling 
2. Restlessness 
3. Calmness/Inactivity 
4. Isolation 
5. Unfriendliness 
6. Appetite Changes 
7. Swollen Udder and Teats
8. Wax Secretion 
9. Milk Secretion
10. Foal Movement 
11. Increased Flexibility Around Pelvic Region 
12. Weight Gain 
Hope this helps!


----------



## jenjenjlm (2 d ago)

APHAGal said:


> Here are some things to look for. #7,8, and 9 are signs that foaling is coming soon.
> 1. Vulva Swelling
> 2. Restlessness
> 3. Calmness/Inactivity
> ...


Thank you! Do you know how soon before foaling the vulva swells?


----------



## APHAGal (11 d ago)

A few hours to a few days, look at her udder. If she isn’t waxing yet probably you have a day at least. But I would prepare a clean stall/small pen/enclosure. And have your vets number in hand!
(LOL I’m much more experienced with cows and horses! )


----------



## AmandaPele (2 d ago)

Lol looks sketchy. Kind of hard to tell, I'd say grab a vet!


----------

